# Sony KDL-55NX810 3DTV Only shows Simulated 3D Option



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

My KDL-55NX810 3DTV used to give me the option of showing 3D content as Side by Side and Over-and-Under, but now the only options are "Off" and "Simulated". I started playing a movie that was presented in Side-by-side 3D, but when I pressed the 3D button on my TV's remote, the only 3D option it gave me was Simulated. Obviously, with simulated 3D, it won't merge the two pictures from the movie into one 3D image.

The movie I am trying to watch is on the HBO On Demand channel from digital cable, which has several movies listed in 3D.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump?


----------

